# You can be cured



## Rijndael (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, I just wanted to share my history and how I was able to go back on track in my life.

Believe me, you can be cured, but first, you must understand that your not insane, and the most important thing, it's to understand that your mind it's your greatest enemy and friend in all this.

After 5 years of not knowing what the hell was wrong with my mind, I ended finding a book "Veronika Decides to Die", in there the was a case of a girl who suddenly started getting all the symptoms that we all know..it was a relief for me to know that I was not schizophrenic (for atleats 4 years I thought so), by then I did understand that there was problem that can be fixed.

After a year with the help of medication (I only used Xanax [selfmedicated]) and a positive thinking ( this is really important), you must control your thoughts...stay away from the problem and try to focus in your goal..I did ended up reaching a point in which I was not having those weird thoughts again..I even started to read about Astronomy, atheism and all the type of subjects that i was avoiding all those years...because I did understood that whatever it was that was bothering me so much, it was NOT REAL.

I even put my mind to a test..I decided to join the Military and believe me, I endured a great deal of physical and mental stress but I never came back.

Currently I'm fighting it again because it kicked back in a couple of weeks ago, I started to deal with insomnia and losing my sleep triggered a great deal of anxiety.
but right I feel a lot better, I just wish I had my meds to help out my mind in all this.

I did it once and I know I'll do it again..remember it's just a problem not an outcome.

Atte

Rij


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I watched the film adaptation of "Veronika Decides to Die" feauturing Sarah Michelle Gellar (Buffy), It was good.


----------



## Rijndael (Aug 3, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I watched the film adaptation of "Veronika Decides to Die" feauturing Sarah Michelle Gellar (Buffy), It was good.


I don't like book that are moved up to the big screen..directors tend to miss a lot of details..=)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts mate, very nice of you.

Please continue to spread the positivity, it's urgently needed here.


----------



## MimiCat100 (Aug 4, 2010)

THank you so much for sharing this information. Very inspirational!


----------

